# Mr olympia 2009 predictions ?



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok guys. This is my anaual guess the top 6 at the Olympia thread. The prize for the winner is once again a coveted Body Works Gym T-shirt. Just list in order who you think will place 1st to 6th. With just over 4 weeks to go, most of the front runners have already qualified so i reckon now is good time to start this thread. Of course once all the qualification places are confirmed i'll post a full competitor list. but the front runners surely are Kai Greene, Victor Martinez, Jay Cutler, Dennis Wolf, Phil Heath,Dexter Jackson, Toney Freeman, Dennis James and who...?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1 - Heath

2 - Dexter

3 - Green

4 - Martinez

5 - Wolf

6 - Cutler


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

1 - dexter

2 - green

3 - cutler

4 - heath

5 - martinez

6 - wolf

i think this year is harder to call than any before, so many good physiques but also all very different structure wise too! the thing you cant predict is how much progress heath and wolf might have made.... then theres branch warren as a wild card who could upset alot!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think this pic says it all


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yikes! so hes added a few pounds then...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

No new blood in the mix then ? what about Fouad Abiad, Ben Pakulski, Joel Stubbs or Evan Centopani ? Maybe Markus Ruhl can shock everyone or how about Branch Warren in the top 6 ? he looked awesome at the Arnold.


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

1.Kai Greene

2.Phil Heath

3.Dexter

4.Martinez

5.Jay

6. Wolf or Warren


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

1. Heath

2. Dexter

3. Cutler

4. Green

5. Martinez

6. Wolf

One hopes that cutler is gonna come a bit more cut up!


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think this year is so open, so many really good guys. Very difficult to predict, its down to who nails it on the day. Should be one of the best Olympia's for years.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

That won't win you a t-shirt. predictions please.....


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

heath

dexter

martenez

cutler

kai green

ruhl


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

S¬A¬L said:


> 1 - Jay Cutler
> 
> 2 - Dexter Jackson
> 
> ...


then you will be £500 worse off....no way on this earth is cutler going to beat Heath


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE A BET TO ME, BUT NOT GOT £500 SORRY MATE LOL, im going for jay


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll bet anyone who thinks jay will win, I'll not pick anyone but give odds against Jay, he should never have won it in the first place.

I've met him a couple of times (we shared the same hotel at FIBO) so spent an hour or so chatting, mainly about cars, the state of the roads, Columbus and training when you're on the road, real nice guy, polite and funny. Still shouldnever have been the big O.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

agreed jay wont win, but you have to give it to him for persistance he never gives up and i think he represents the sport well .


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

He's a great ambassador and a nice guy, there are a lot of top bodybuilders who are bad news, ignorant, self obsessed tossers just like in any sport but Jay is not one of them, neither is Ronnie for that matter.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

1 - Jay

2 - Heath

3 - Dex

4 - Martinez

5 - Kai Greene

6 - Branch Warren

Not because I believe this will actually happen but because I still have a card/email and signed pic from Jay from my 21st birthday so I'm still hoping he'll come in top form


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

heath

wolf

jackson

greene

cutler

martinez


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

only one pick for kai to win, interesting........


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hes not a weider athlete and not sponsored by muscletech.... so unless they have plans to sign him AFTER the even id be amazed if he wins!


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

1 - Greene

2 - Heath

3 - Wolf

4 - Jackson

5 - Martinez

6 - Cutler


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

LeeB said:


> hes not a weider athlete and not sponsored by muscletech.... so unless they have plans to sign him AFTER the even id be amazed if he wins!


cynical Lee. Does that really affect the outcome ?

That rules out Phil Heath too then. He's a Metrx guy.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

but he is with weider isnt he???

i predicted dexter last year... he moved from MD to weider and signed back with muscletech... i think they hedged their bets in case cutler was off!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

You are correct Lee, Phil Heath is signed to Weider. But does that really affect the outcome ? i don't know. Hopefully, the best guy on the day will win, regardless of politics.

But who will that be......?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

1. Heath (would love to see him win)

2. Dextor

3. Cutler

4. Green

5. Martinez

6. Wolf


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

OK people. just over a week to go and here's a list of the competitors. If you haven't submitted your prediction yet, get em in now. top 6 in order please:

Dennis Wolf

Johnnie Jackson

Gustavo Baddell

Hidetada Yamagishi

Jay Cutler

Joel Stubbs

Kai Greene

Markus Ruhl

Martin Kjellstrom

Melvin Anthony

Michael Kefalianos

Mo el Moussawi

Phil Heath

Ronnie Rockel

Silvio Samuel

Tony Freeman

Troy Alves

Victor Martinez

I was gonna use the 202 class as a tie breaker situation, but is anyone capable of beating David Henry in that class ?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Dare i say James 'FLEX' Lewis?


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't forget Lee Powell, if he comes in in top shape he will do very well !


----------



## Darren Wilson (Jul 9, 2009)

1. Phil Heath

2. Dextor Jackson

3. Green

4. Cutler

5. Martinez

6. Wolf

After meeting Phil Heath at this years Body Power Expo, I can say that he is a down to earth guy, who genuinely believes that he can win it this year after placing 3rd in his first Mr.O. Go Phil!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Agreed. Phil Heath is a super cool guy, and is surprising open and forthright in conversation. I'd love to see him crown Mr O and rhink he'd be a good ambassador for the sport. But, he's gotta get past some other awesome physiques first........


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

two days left guys. Who's it gunna be ?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

1. Phil Heath

2. Cutler

3. Dextor Jackson

4. Green

5. Wolf

6. Martinez


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

1.Heath

2.Jackson

3.Green

4.Cutler

5.Wolf

6.Martinez


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

No surprise athletes squeezing into anybody's top 6 so far. Pretty much everyone's picked the same guys with a couple throwing in Branch warren and markus ruhl (interesting....).

ps. if Cutler does win, i'll add in a tub of Jays favourite Sugar Free Tang to the prize pot. As i'm selling this now you know......


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Is any channel actually carrying this - If you guys know how to use Sopcast or any other P2P streaming service then you can probably get it on one of the American networks. Just wondering if anyone knows where to watch it


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

2009 IFBB Olympia Large Webcast Player.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

6.30pm do we know if thats american central etc..?

As were are about 6 hours or so ahead depending on the time zone!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Its PT (Pacific Standard Time) This is 8 hours behind the UK when we are on BST (British Summer time) and Seven when we are on GMT the rest of the year.

Basically you need to tune in at 2.30 am - Thanks Shane thats awesome, I was told BB.com carried it live free but couldn't find it on their website.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

voting closed.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Player wont even work for me.... anyone got any other links? As its not on youtube yet anyway!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

load it through google chrome


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

IE 8 and firefox both didn't work yet this does!

Hah interesting! Cheer gun!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

All those who wrote Jay off have to admit he looks great. Between him and Heath IMO. Come on BW t-shirt apart from maybe overrating Martinez I think I'm going to be quite close.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Jay was looking very good indeed!!!!

Oh the tension!!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Guess the t-shirt goes to young gun 

Did not think Warren was better than Greene and Dexter though!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think Warren looked great but he was no where near Heath on the Saturday night - such a shame Heath was ill on the Friday. Looking forward to seeing the individual day scorecards. Anyway finally off to sleep and although technically I think S-A-L did win he's banned and I'd be a better ambassador for the t-shirt


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ok. the top six results were:

1. JAY CUTLER

2. BRANCH WARREN

3. DEXTER JACKSON

4. KAI GREENE

5. PHIL HEATH

6. VICTOR MARTINEZ

who says the olympia is predictable these days ? Great show, tremendous physiques. all top quality. Gotta be the highest standard in years, maybe ever. No doubt they'll be plenty of disagreement with the placings, but it seems fair to me. Jay dominated both days, Kai's fans will be disappointed, Heath was a different guy on saturday and IF he hadn't got sick, who knows... Excellent result for Branch Warren and i gotta say good to see Ronnie Rockel sneaking up on these six guys.

Congrats to Young Gun, i reckon you've won yourself a T-shirt and a bonus of a sugar free tang.

What do you guys think of the results ? correct or not ?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I managed to watch the webcast on bodybuilding.com and loved it. For me Cutler is an amazing champion and mr.O, although i wouldve had branch for the win. Dextor was clearly disapointed as was Heath. Kevin nglish took the 202 class, with Flex Lewis in 5th, Henry in 2cnd. Great Olympia, thats what this sport is all about!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im not exactly what sure of the criteria they used to judge these things, because alot of them had different pro's and con's!

Looking at dexter's abs and just overall symmetry I think dex was probably top! But not for size!

Yes jay looked fantastic, but you cant help but notice that his left pectorial is slightly raised compared to that of the right and his ab's aren't the that great compared to the other guys! Still on sheer size and cut for that size and having the best legs he came out top!

Kai Greene was just something else, would like to see how he fairs in the coming years! As well as Heath I thought he looked amazing even if he didn't have the super broad shoulders/back!

Good olympia! Over 3 hours live, it went on a bit!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

IMO Branch Warren and Kai Greene's positions were the wrong way round!


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats to Flex Lewis, 5th, and Lee Powell, 9th, in the 202 class. Both looked fantastic. Thought Lee should have been 2 places higher though !

Jay looked the business and proved me wrong, he deserved his win from looking at the pics and vid clips I have seen. Fantastic standard all round.


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

bloody hell i knew i should have taken that £200 bet lol

i knew jay would do it


----------



## dogfox (Dec 5, 2009)

i think you all owe Jay an apology. Many haters on this thread. Yeah he looks like a fridge of muscle. But he proved you guys and those ****ing awful predictions wrong.

Hes far from my fav, but i hope he some how reads this and delights in knowing he overcame popular opinion.


----------



## dogfox (Dec 5, 2009)

Ravager1962 said:


> Congrats to Flex Lewis, 5th, and Lee Powell, 9th, in the 202 class. Both looked fantastic. Thought Lee should have been 2 places higher though !
> 
> Jay looked the business and proved me wrong, he deserved his win from looking at the pics and vid clips I have seen. Fantastic standard all round.


well said. If you read back thru what everyone else put its just ridiculous lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Why is it ridiculous? It is peoples opinion, no more and no less, everyone is intitled to an opinion whether it is that of the masses or not.

In my opinion Jay is not a great ambassador for increasing the popularity of bodybuilding because he is not as aesthetically pleasing as Dexter, Victor, Dennis Wolf, etc but on the day he was at his best the the judges sat before the contestents chose Jay and that's all there is to it.

That's my opinion, you may not like it but it doesn't mean its wrong.


----------



## dogfox (Dec 5, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Why is it ridiculous? It is peoples opinion, no more and no less, everyone is intitled to an opinion whether it is that of the masses or not.
> 
> In my opinion Jay is not a great ambassador for increasing the popularity of bodybuilding because he is not as aesthetically pleasing as Dexter, Victor, Dennis Wolf, etc but on the day he was at his best the the judges sat before the contestents chose Jay and that's all there is to it.
> 
> That's my opinion, you may not like it but it doesn't mean its wrong.


they were predictions....


----------

